# Cramps...in your shin?



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

I’ve spent hours online reading about leg cramps, causes, etc. While it appears many get them during their ride in the calf, I get them about six hours later in my shin. I guess one would identify the muscle group as the tibialis.

Ultimately what happens is I’ll wake up late at night/early morning with a cramp. Usually it’s in one leg (rarely both legs simultaneously). The cramp doesn’t jolt me out of bed like a calf cramp might, this cramp simply causes my foot to sort of contort and bend. While I don’t jump out of bed immediately, ultimately I do get up because it almost becomes unbearable: so I get up to apply my body weight on my foot to “stretch” or “pull” the muscle to make the cramp go away. And then I quickly try to fall back asleep! :-)

But then, the cramp will either come back again within an hour or so, or worse, happen in the other leg! Never at the same time…

While I do take supplements, especially magnesium to help better absorb the potassium, nothing seems to help. Sometimes when I “catch” the cramp early enough, I’ll rest my other leg on top of my cramping leg to “prevent” the muscles from contorting my foot. I’m thinking about getting some blood work done to measure my nutrients.

Anyone else here had, or heard of such an occurrence? Everyone I’ve talked to about this to date have all looked at me like I’m crazy… :-)


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2022)

Nothing wrong with getting blood done. Don't be too surprised if they don't highlight a deficiency 

Have you thought of taking a little bit of salt too? 

I usually get calf, or hamstring cramps after a hard ride.

My last couple of rides, I've taken a little bit of salt in my drinks and coincidentally not had any cramps 🙏


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Nothing wrong with getting blood done. Don't be too surprised if they don't highlight a deficiency
> 
> Have you thought of taking a little bit of salt too?
> 
> ...



Salt is an interesting possibility. I am notorius for eating very little salt; I'm one of those who believe there's already plenty of salt in the food we eat (processed, preserved foods, etc.). Problem is: I eat food from scratch. So it's not like I'm getting much sodium from fast food. Even fluids: I might have a Coke once or twice a year. Otherwise it's mostly water that I drink...

How much is "a little bit of salt" in your fluids? Are we talking 35 mg. or...?


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2022)

Try an electrolyte tablet in your water and see if it helps?


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2022)

I just sprinkle a bit in a litre of water, so you can taste it. Try it, it won't do any harm to take it a couple of times as an experiment. 

If your cramps abate, it's a success.


----------



## gavroche (19 Oct 2022)

Don't know if this simple task will help but I drink a full glass of water before going to bed and I get less cramps as a result. It is not 100% foolproof and it certainly helps.


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

gavroche said:


> Don't know if this simple task will help but I drink a full glass of water before going to bed and I get less cramps as a result. It is not 100% foolproof and it certainly helps.



That would make sense -- to drink a glass of water before bed -- as I do sweat alot while biking. Even if it doesn't help w/ cramps, people tend to be dehydrated to begin with... Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I just sprinkle a bit in a litre of water, so you can taste it. Try it, it won't do any harm to take it a couple of times as an experiment.
> 
> If your cramps abate, it's a success.



Will try that today! To be honest, on occasion I love to purchase some good mineral water (the saltier more 'minerally' they are the better). Might be my body craving something it needs... Thx!


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I just sprinkle a bit in a litre of water, so you can taste it. Try it, it won't do any harm to take it a couple of times as an experiment.
> 
> If your cramps abate, it's a success.



True. I'll give it a week or so and see what happens...


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Try an electrolyte tablet in your water and see if it helps?



The obvious is sometimes forgotten! (i.e. Gatorade) So much perspiration...not only water is lost...but also minerals.


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2022)

Cycle-swim said:


> The obvious is sometimes forgotten! (i.e. Gatorade) So much perspiration...not only water is lost...but also minerals.



Just drop a SIS or high5 tablet or similar in in your preferred flavour in your water bottle (I wouldn't drink anything the colour of antifreeze like Gatorade  )


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2022)

I know that all these electrolytes sachets contain the perfect balance of salts, minerals, essential micro nutrients.

But the major ingredient is salt. Here is a Hi5 tabs nutrients details


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2022)

Gatorade is loaded with sugar, fine if you're training at high intensities, but really not recommended as they're addictive for all the sugar they contain


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2022)

Cycle-swim said:


> The obvious is sometimes forgotten! (i.e. Gatorade) So much perspiration...not only water is lost...but also minerals.



Terrible product, might as well use Redbull coz they're really good for you


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Gatorade is loaded with sugar, fine if you're training at high intensities, but really not recommended as they're addictive for all the sugar they contain



Can get sugar-free in the US but still still the colour of antifreeze (and obviously sugar replaced by aspartame or similar)!


----------



## kingrollo (19 Oct 2022)

Different approach - calf raises with weights in the gym - lots of reps - get the blood pumping through those muscles - warm down with down with down dogs - Achilles stretches.


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Just drop a SIS or high5 tablet or similar in in your preferred flavour in your water bottle (I wouldn't drink anything the colour of antifreeze like Gatorade  )



Lol! I agree! I normally will only drink water and if anything...I add about three or four ounces of cranberry juice to a liter or so of water. But that's mostly sugar, not salt. I'm about to get on a bike within the next hour or so and will add some sodium instead.


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I know that all these electrolytes sachets contain the perfect balance of salts, minerals, essential micro nutrients.
> 
> But the major ingredient is salt. Here is a Hi5 tabs nutrients details
> View attachment 665126



Ooooh. And I was thinking maybe adding about 35 mg. salt. Above, this one alone is in the 250 mg range. I think my overall avoidance of sodium is cultural: "salt is bad for you." In appropriate amounts, sodium is good for you...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Gatorade is loaded with sugar, fine if you're training at high intensities, but really not recommended as they're addictive for all the sugar they contain



Yeah, Gatorade and others: not just the sugar, but the artificial color! The food dyes are a tangental problem. I agree!


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Terrible product, might as well use Redbull coz they're really good for you



Lol! No. Never had one, never will... :-)

(But thanks for the laugh/chuckle...)


----------



## Cycle-swim (19 Oct 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Different approach - calf raises with weights in the gym - lots of reps - get the blood pumping through those muscles - warm down with down with down dogs - Achilles stretches.



What about cramps being a result of not enough warming-up/stretching before/after?


----------



## Slick (19 Oct 2022)

I take it you aren't on any medication that could cause cramps, like a statin?


----------



## Gwylan (19 Oct 2022)

Cycle-swim said:


> Will try that today! To be honest, on occasion I love to purchase some good mineral water (the saltier more 'minerally' they are the better). Might be my body craving something it needs... Thx!



Listen to your body.

Mine craves the taste of quinine. I find that taking gin with tonic helps a lot


----------



## Gwylan (19 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Terrible product, might as well use Redbull coz they're really good for you



Red bull is useful for cleaning rusty parts. Drink your own urine before you think of drinking Redbull


----------



## Gwylan (19 Oct 2022)

Cycle-swim said:


> Yeah, Gatorade and others: not just the sugar, but the artificial color! The food dyes are a tangental problem. I agree!



Should be in the trivia.

I once met the daughter of the inventor of Gatorade.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Oct 2022)

Cycle-swim said:


> What about cramps being a result of not enough warming-up/stretching before/after?



Well I suppose it breaks down into 2 areas:-

1.) Your muscles aren't getting enough of something causing the cramps 

2.) The muscles are weak/stiff - or you are working them in such a way that fatigues a certain muscle.

My advice to give those lower legs a workout in the gym was to address scenario 2.

You might also want to look at a book "pain free" by Peter Egoscue - he talks alot about alignment and balance of tiny muscles - if these tiny muscles aren't working as they should - big muscles take over - but the big muscles are less precise so can lead to all sorts of weird aches and pains.


----------



## Cycle-swim (20 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> I take it you aren't on any medication that could cause cramps, like a statin?



...no meds.


----------



## Cycle-swim (20 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Listen to your body.
> 
> Mine craves the taste of quinine. I find that taking gin with tonic helps a lot



Watch it! "Gin will make you sin..." ;-)


----------

